

Uber raises an additional $1.2B at $40B valuation to fund Asia expansion - davidiach
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/04/uber-raises-an-additional-1-2-billion-to-fund-asia-expansion/

======
lkbm
I'm curious what the major expenses for Uber are. Do new investments mostly
going to dealing with regulators, or marketing/promos to simultaneously
bootstrap a critical mass of drivers and users in a new city?

If it's the latter, there's a silver lining for Lyft: Uber's breaking into new
markets for them. Otherwise, it just means Lyft is falling further behind.
Network effects make this industry somewhat of a natural monopoly, right?

